# Favorite Disney Villian and Hero?



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 26, 2012)

Disney, for most people, is a part of our childhoods:  that wonderful time of innocence and simple pleasures. But lord knows they had some fabulously wicked antagonists to rock our fragile minds!!! Murder, coup d'etat's, abuse of power who says great childhood films should be sunshine and rainbows? But for every force of evil, a hero must stand up and set things right.

So FAF, who are your personal all time favorite disney villian, the one that makes ya wanna join up with the dark side? And who's that brave indivudual that makes you return to the realm of light? Don't just assume animated films either, feel free to use any liveaction movies they've ever created as well. And since they now own Pixar, we'll allow them too ^^. 

As OP, I'll get the ball rolling. 

Villian: I must say Ursula has always been my favorite baddie of the Disney films. Her motivation isn't just revenge against a political figure who's wronged her, but to claim the entire ocean as her domain. With the deadly sin of wrath and her unquenchable thirst for power, she definetly aims big. She gets one of the most badass villian songs in the franchise, one that shows her dispicable nature despite her claims that she is simply performing acts of kindness. The deal she makes with Ariel isn't even based around a lie, she gives her full knowledge of the fact that after 3 days she's sunk. There's a bit of mystery about her as well, esp. that we as an audience never get to find out why exactly she was banished which only intrigues me more. Even though she's a witch, it isn't her magic that is the most threatening thing about her, but the drive to get what she wants at all costs unless it involves her "poopsies". Seriously, no other disney villian has as much love for their minions as Ursula.

Hero: On this one, I'll cheat a little. I've got 3, but atleast they all come from the same film. The 3 good fairies from Sleeping Beauty. They may be little dopey old ladies, but they will go to the ends of the earth to save the person that they love the most. Sure Merrywether and Flora argue amongst each other (and Fauna is a flake) but at the end of the day they stand together as one to kick ass and take names. Oh, and make sure that dumbass prince doesn't get himself killed as he's kinda a flop in the hero department. Not only that, but they fight by turning shit into flowers, bubbles and rainbows. John Carter eat your heart out. Take the fact that they are agruably the protagonists of that film (Yeah, I don't count the prince or princess) while being old and females is quite a changeup for a fairytale. 

It's your turn FAF, lets hear your favs.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 26, 2012)

Villain:
Serious Answer: Hades. He was a legitimately terrifying villain, and he was an interesting character. 
Non-serious answer: Gaston. He is a man for the ages

Hero: 
Aladdin


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, Jolly, I thread where I actually want to post!

Vilain: 
This is an easy choice: it's Lady Tremaine from _Cinderella_, for she has a very unabashed and subtle cruelty in everything she does and says. 
Most Disney Villains have access to their personal armies, big musical numbers, science, political power, magic, or demonstrate their megalomany in exagerated, operatic ways. Quite on the contrary, Lady Tremaine has nothing of this: she only has two good-for-nothing nagging daughters, a cat, a decadent house and diminishing wealth, and the most she does is "just" raising her voice. And yet, she's the one imposing presence and does all she can to achieve power and money through utilitarian and selfish means. She manages this dignifiedly, quietly and with nothing short of a truly perverse attitude and an exquisite refinement. Be it ordering Cinderella while she has tea, preparing for an elegant ball, walking properly or teaching her daughters to play instruments, you can sense this woman comes from a rich aristocratic background with a lot of very well learnt manners, and that she uses them to transmit the superiority and status that is her goal.
Cinderella is her only obstacle in her search for power, and she's managed to reduce her to nothing but her own housemaid, all through psychological torture without ever resorting to physical means by herself. She just _detests_ the girl that much, and has practically dedicated part of her life to make her profoundly unhappy and miserable. This also applies for her daughters; she only sees them as means for power through their marriage with the prince. Spoiled and unrefined as they are, they also participate in Cinderella's misery and she knows how to push their buttons in order to reach her own means. In fact, she's quite good at pretending and manipulating people in general, be it the Great Duque or anyone else, and her refinement plays an important in this. 
The face she makes the moment Cinderella has reached happiness right under her nose is memorable for how deep a contempt it expresses; it's a glorious character moment and a glorious piece of animation in itself. She has this vampire-esque hair, and her tall, thin figure dressed in elegant gowns, with those almost perpetually languid eyes and expressive lips just transmits distrust and, above all, fear.
Subtle, snobist, refined, lying, selfish, ambitious, greedy, plain evil without being a caricature. For all these reasons I love her character. One can only wonder what this woman would do if she had access to the things other Disney villains have (a concept that _Cinderella III_ underexplored greatly).

As for the heroes, I'll agree with you on your assesment about the fairies.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll make this post simple. 
Scar/Simba


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 26, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Oh, Jolly, I thread where I actually want to post!
> 
> Vilain:
> Snip.Lady Tremaine



Very well put, Ariosto. I've seen many a top 10 list of disney villians, but you have given more detail than anyone I've seen on this lady. I find her expressions to be some of the best Disney has ever produced: Evil stare, smug victory when she trips up the Duke's servant, and her silent gasp when Cinderella provides the second slipper. Who doesn't go "Fuck yeah!" at that one?

Edit: Oh, and cheers for the jollies. I'm actually surprised a thread like this hasn't been made yet. We've had a lotta serious business threads of late, I thought this one could provide a little fun ^^




d.batty said:


> I'll make this post simple.
> Scar/Simba



You getta gold star for the first furry related Disney villian/hero...lol


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 26, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'll make this post simple.
> Scar/Simba



True here, except slightly different. I can't remember any movies aside from the Lion King and its sequel, so I'd say Scar as a favourite villain and Kovu as a favourite(ish) hero (if he's considered a true hero).


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 26, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'll make this post simple.
> Scar/Simba


I'll agree with Scar. He's a close second for me. As with Simba. God, Lion King is just all around awesome


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2012)

Villain: Hades. Evil with a sense of humor!
Hero: Mulan. It takes balls to pretend to have them like she did.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't really remember too many villains or heroes.
Imma go with these:
Fave hero: Wall-E
Villain: Mickey mouse when he went berserk after a brainswap http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs26/f/2009/252/b/0/Evil_Mickey__The_Original_by_kayser827.jpg


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Villain: Mickey mouse when he went berserk after a brainswap http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs26/f/2009/252/b/0/Evil_Mickey__The_Original_by_kayser827.jpg



Oh, we all know that Mickey has some dark secrets...I think its all the years being around Walt. Honestly, what do you think happened to Goofy's wife? Mickey-that's what happened...Nobody fucks with the mouse.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2012)

So Mickey is a nazi.
I knew it!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll bend the rules a little. From the _Aladdin TV series_. Hey, you just mentioned Disney: 

*Mirage:
*








No heroes yet. Maybe later... And no, I did not choose her because she's an anthro, but because she's awesome. 

She always fascinated me when I was little and even today. Yes, her motives aren't really clear (is it the ruling of the world of just Agrabah? It could be just malice). Despite being called "evil incarnate" (she did use children to build an army of darkness, though there's more to it than that), -and being _very, very_ powerful- yet for some reason, I always believed if push comes to shove, she could change. No other character has other characters outside the main cast try and show her the error of her ways (though I REFUSE to acknowledge any possible sentimental relationship she could've had with Phasir). There's definitely more to her than meets the eye, as she had to reluctantly save the day. In my eyes there's more to her than just another 2-dimensional villain. Add the fact that she's Egyptian and I'm sold!

I'd probably write more about her, but it's not coming to me. Maybe I'll edit this later...

How much I like this character? Well...


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 31, 2012)

Favourite Villian and hero? I'll have to say Scar and Beast. Scar has one of my favourite disney songs ever! And Beast, when he gets pissed when Cogsworth tells him Belle isn't coming is the funniest moment of my childhood. WHAT! lol


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I'll bend the rules a little. From the _Aladdin TV series_. Hey, you just mentioned Disney:



Damn, I knew I forgot something...shows are very much fair game as well (esp. Aladdin and Hercules-my god the variety!) 

That show was like Batman TAS to me, it had some of the best villians for its time. Personally, I liked Mechanicilles and that witch girl who loved Aladdin. I must've missed the using children part...maybe I can dig up an episode somewhere. Phasir was kinda vague about the "love thing will bring her back to me" thing, but that show did quite a bit of character development for Disney so I guess we'll never know...



Furryjones said:


> Favourite Villian and hero? I'll have to say Scar and Beast. Scar has one of my favourite disney songs ever! And Beast, when he gets pissed when Cogsworth tells him Belle isn't coming is the funniest moment of my childhood. WHAT! lol



I'm such a Disney dork I listen to Be Prepared when I wanna write for a certain antagonist, and Beast was a very close second for me. As a child I saw him more as a monster, but as an adult I totally see the immature brat behind that fur lol. One of my favorite scenes in the whole film is when he comes to rescue Belle from the wolves  and later gets scolded while she tends his wounds. X3


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 31, 2012)

@Furryjones and Butterflygoddess16:
My, how could I forget about the Beast?! He's probably Disney's best and deepest male character, and is undoubtedly the best of all the princes. You're spot on, Butterfly, he's essentially a spoiled person with a lot of anger and akwardness. 
Personally, my favorite scene is when he's asking Belle to dine with him and has to rely on his servants to the point he's completely helpless in asking her and so, after getting rejected once more, he simply looks at them and points in the room door's direction with a grumpy face. It's a very subtle moment.
See, the Beast can only complain at Belle's behaviour and rant angrily, like the capricious man he is. At this point in the movie, he's imposed himself through his corpulence and monstruous appereance. The former is because his words pose no authority in comparison to his appereance and he can't modulate them well either, which is why he's entirely reliant on his servants to do any kind of meaningful communication. Also have in mind that his pretenses with Belle and the physical barrier between them (the door) negate his main way of communicating authority. Since he's realised this, he simply shuts up, surrends briefly and does a very child-like gesture (points his index in Belle's direction). With this, he copes out and puts the blame on Belle for his agressive behaviour and what it provokes, as in "See?! It's her fault for being so mean and reluctant!". The inmediately following scene adds a layer to this, though, in that the Beast acts like these because he's fully convinced he's just meant to (what might the causes be? How much did his transformation alter or magnify his personality?). There's a lot of genuine self-hatred and low self-esteem that manifests itself though violence, and it's Belle who changes that later on.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 31, 2012)

More villains..._*

Bill Sykes:*_






First my childhood POV: At first I only saw a GREEDY old businessman that was borderline insane, risking life and limb (he drove his car into the NYC subway!!) in order to follow through on a profitable ransom scheme. The little English I knew at the time didn't help in understand just how notorious/sinister this character is. Disney really did a good job conveying that this guy was bad news. 

This was the first time I was a animated Disney bad guy loading up a modern hand-gun (later research will back up that this was Disney's first of this nature). I was shocked then and I'm pretty sure I'd be shocked now if I'd see that scene for the first time today.

Fast-forward a couple of years. My English is better. The guy is not only a businessman, but also a dangerous loan shark (probably one of the most real-world villain jobs _ever_). His murderous intent is even more apparent, and his strength just as astonishing. I shudder to think how this guy was 20 years younger.





His car is basically an extension of his body, class with a touch of notoriety and strength on the outside, but a pure monster under the hood if provoked. License plate says DOBERMAN, I think.

And if you must know, the dogs' names are Roscoe and DeSoto.

I was definitely intimidated by him. Witches, anthro beings, computer  programs, evil royalty, etc., are in their respective universes and/or  timelines, but this is a representation of a real-world villain, the  type your human self could find at the wrong place at the wrong time. 


I found this little webpage while pichunting:

http://directorscutkavala.blogspot.com/2010_01_01_archive.html


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> His car is basically an extension of his body, class with a touch of notoriety and strength on the outside, but a pure monster under the hood if provoked. License plate says DOBERMAN, I think.
> 
> And if you must know, the dogs' names are Roscoe and DeSoto.
> 
> I was definitely intimidated by him. Witches, anthro beings, computer  programs, evil royalty, etc., are in their respective universes and/or  timelines, but this is a representation of a real-world villain, the  type your human self could find at the wrong place at the wrong time.



Yes. Oh god, yes. I *just* missed the release of this in theaters (I'm a 1988 kid) So when I watched this as an adult I found him so much more disturbing as a villian due to his general calm demeanor. He just chuckles as it's implied that the bulter has threatened to call the police when he calls to get Penny's parents to give in to his demands. Also, Robert Loggia adds that extra sinister touch needed for this guy. Though I've always wondered why a loan shark would do dealings with a hobo like Fagen?

I especially like your point about the car being an extension of his being. Disney was always so great at this; Cruella's stylish car becoming more and more gruesome as her character delves into insanity, Madam Medusa's driving hinting at her unstable mind (even the swamp mobile represents her in that it's unpredicable and prone to outbursts). I'd really love to see more villian vehicles.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 31, 2012)

hero: wal-e because omg its wal-e
villian: scar because he seems like he got shit his whole life and I pity him also find him witty and smart


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 31, 2012)

Villain : Tie






and







HERO :


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 31, 2012)

@Kihja:
Yay, another person who's watched _Fantasia_! I'll agree, Chernabog is... his presence leaves me speechless. There's so much story and lectures on the triumph of a villain he is and how he was created! He's right there along the great, memorable ones, yes.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 31, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> @Kihja:
> Yay, another person who's watched _Fantasia_! I'll agree, Chernabog is... his presence leaves me speechless. There's so much story and lectures on the triumph of a villain he is and how he was created! He's right there along the great, memorable ones, yes.



It was one of the first Disney movies I saw, and I love dark things so yeah this one really is awesome.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

I was how long it would take for Mr. Chernabog to show up, Ariosto's right several people consider him the _best _Disney villian of all time. (An honor I actually think goes to Judge Caulde Frollo but the best spot is always up for debate among us Disney nerds ^^) Check this top 10 list if you're interested: http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi.../nostalgia-critic/2786-top-11-disney-villains

Your fav hero is Milo, huh? I love a good obscure fav!! Also, whoever drew that pic gave him a lot of rope. That's the hunkiest he'll ever get I do believe XD


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 31, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I was how long it would take for Mr. Chernabog to show up, Ariosto's right several people consider him the _best _Disney villian of all time. (An honor I actually think goes to Judge Caulde Frollo but the best spot is always up for debate among us Disney nerds ^^) Check this top 10 list if you're interested: http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi.../nostalgia-critic/2786-top-11-disney-villains
> 
> Your fav hero is Milo, huh? I love a good obscure fav!! Also, whoever drew that pic gave him a lot of rope. That's the hunkiest he'll ever get I do believe XD


Hoho, another Jean Claude Frollo fan, yes! _Hellfire_ is my favorite of all the canon's musical numbers, _all of them_: Latin chanting, fire, conflicted feelings, bold mentions of lust and sin (for a Disney movie), and, awesome singing, how could someone not love it? 
What are we even saying? Most of their villains have their more than fair share of awesomeness! It's too bad their heroes rarely fare as well (at least for me), though the secondary characters more than often make up for them. 

In retrospect, Milo's a pretty good hero, too bad he's stuck in an overall underwhelming film.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

...CLU. Just because I want one of these sexy beasts. 

I don't have a favorite Disney hero. Honestly, I'm not a big fan of the company, no offense.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 31, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> ...CLU. Just because I want one of these sexy beasts.
> 
> I don't have a favorite Disney hero. Honestly, I'm not a big fan of the company, no offense.


I am not either, but meh The Atlantis one was okay. ( had crystals )


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> hero: wal-e because omg its wal-e
> villian: scar because he seems like he got shit his whole life and I pity him also find him witty and smart



I'm glad walllllllleeee is actually getting some hero points. He's most definetly my pixar fav. Now that I think about it, Pixar doesn't have too many villians...just their style I suppose. To me Scar's really a delicious guy, but after he gets power...he's rather boring and not too unlike young Simba. Check out Confused Matthew Reveiws for a completly different outlook on that film.



Ariosto said:


> What are we even saying? Most of their villains have their more than fair share of awesomeness! It's too bad their heroes rarely fare as well (at least for me), though the secondary characters more than often make up for them.



It's not just you Ario, for me villians are just more interesting: they're usually the ones who have a differing opinion from the norm, have to fight/scheme more, and tackle unconventional issues in the long run. (I struggle to write for protagonists myself) As for Disney Heroes, it can be hard to find one that isn't the bland and righteous kind. And what makes a hero to me is a very difficult process. For instance I personally d_on't _consider Phoebus a hero in Notre-Dame (he's much more of one than his book counterpart though) but I _do_ consider Belle a hero in Beauty and the Beast. Also, surprised the Town/Gaston hasn't shown up yet. (Well, Spotted did mention him as a non-serious answer that counts ^^)



Pachi-O said:


> ...CLU. Just because I want one of these sexy beasts.
> 
> I don't have a favorite Disney hero. Honestly, I'm not a big fan of the company, no offense.



As our resident gamer fur, you have chosen very nicely Pachi...Had to research that one though, I really must watch Legacy someday. And please, the company has its faults. No offense taken at all...


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 31, 2012)

A thought just occurred a day after my first post. My fav villian wasn`t scar, its Ratigan from The Great Mouse Detective


----------



## Aleu (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG there's too many and some have already been mentioned ;~;

Anyway, villains:
Scar (because fuck yes)
Frollo
Hades
Mainly I love them for their voices really. Except Hades. Also Jafar <3
And the Fantasia villain gets props for being the only one that made me fear the dark.
As for villains that I think are awesome in their own silly way. Captain Gantu and Dr. Jaques von Hamsterviel 

Heros:
Simba
Mulan
Pocahontas
Stitch


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> A thought just occurred a day after my first post. My fav villian wasn`t scar, its Ratigan from The Great Mouse Detective



I found out about that lovable fop way too late. Like a year ago too late. He's so damn giddy about his nastiness and being the best of the worst. Also, he's so badass they had to delete a line from his original villian song in future sing-a-longs. 



Aleu said:


> *OMG there's too many and some have already been mentioned *;~;
> As for villains that I think are awesome in their own silly way. Captain Gantu and Dr. Jaques von Hamsterviel



*It's like picking your favorite child, no?*  I knew about Gantu...not about the "good" doctor though. He's too cute to be a villian


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2012)

Villain: 





Hero:


----------



## Aleu (Jul 31, 2012)

Jesus christ that stitch


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 1, 2012)

@Arshes, The Mistress of all Evil finally appears in this thread. (Oh, and you picked Malificent as your fav villian :V) Also, bitchin' pic of her. And as for the Lilo and Stitch one...I've seen that one recently...I just can't remember where (I knew I should have faved it).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 1, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> @Arshes, The Mistress of all Evil finally appears in this thread. (Oh, and you picked Malificent as your fav villian :V) Also, bitchin' pic of her. And as for the Lilo and Stitch one...I've seen that one recently...I just can't remember where (I knew I should have faved it).




The image of Maleficent is by Kekai Kotaki http://www.kekaiart.com/

The Image of Grown up Lilo and Stitch is by Angie http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4204979/


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> As our resident gamer fur, you have chosen very nicely Pachi...Had to research that one though, I really must watch Legacy someday. And please, the company has its faults. No offense taken at all...



Recognizers are among my favorite machines next to Big Core Mk IV and TIE Hunter. I love how stalwart and menacing they are. I wouldn't call Tron Legacy the best film story wise, but spectacle and audio is where it's at. The story isn't bad just some inconsistencies, but the action is nice. And Daft Punk NEVER hurt anything. 
Good watch when you have a moment.

And people tend to get extremely upset when you don't absolutely love Disney for some reason so I put a disclaimer to cover my ass.


----------



## Namba (Aug 1, 2012)

Cinderella was my favorite villain.  What was she doing in that poor old woman's house, eating all the food, using up all the attic space and taking away her step sisters' chances of getting down with the prince? Don't seem right.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 1, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Cinderella was my favorite villain.  What was she doing in that poor old woman's house, eating all the food, using up all the attic space and taking away her step sisters' chances of getting down with the prince? Don't seem right.



Don't forget about her cult of rats. She even gave them slave names like Octavious (Gus for short). I for one don't approve of that devil worshipping gay man who broke so many of God's laws just to get her self-righteous ass to a party she could crash. Why do good things happen to bad people?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 1, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Hero: EPIC Lilo & Stitch art


 
That's one of the best Lilo & Stitch fanarts I've seen. But I feel those 2 have a stronger _anti-hero_ vibe IMO.



Kijha said:


> HERO :Milo



Oh, man! I forgot about him! Aside from the hero in the movie _Stargate_, he's one of the few nerdy protagonists that get the girl.That's one of the reasons why I like him so much.



Ariosto said:


> In retrospect, Milo's a pretty good hero, too bad he's stuck in an overall underwhelming film.



It's Oscar-material compared to the straight-to DVD sequel release. Aside from that, he seems to have it pretty good: 








Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Though I've always wondered why a loan shark would do dealings with a hobo like Fagen?
> 
> I especially like your point about the car being an extension of his  being. Disney was always so great at this; Cruella's stylish car  becoming more and more gruesome as her character delves into insanity,  Madam Medusa's driving hinting at her unstable mind (even the swamp  mobile represents her in that it's unpredicable and prone to outbursts).  I'd really love to see more villian vehicles.



The first one I can only theorize. I bet that at the end of things, it didn't matter to Sykes if Fagen ever paid at all (Sykes isn't stupid, he obviously know Fagen's type). Fagen's demise would be a pretty good message to the underworld of what happens when you don't pay, even after Sykes' generous extended 3-day deadline plan. Sure, as a businessman Sykes wouldn't like the loss of potential profit, but hey, publicity is everything, no?

About villain cars, funny you should mention that:





_A little bit of trivia. *Sykeâ€™s Limo* was also used upside as the head of  the villian steam shovel that tried to eat Lipstick in the 2nd 3D short  ever done by Disney called â€œOilspot and Lipstickâ€. Originally created for the 1987  Siggraph Electronic Theatre in Anaheim by the small pioneering team that called themselves the â€œDisney Late Night Crewâ€ (Mike Cedeno, Fred Cline, Dave English, Tad Geilow, Burny Mattison, Tina Price, MJ Turner)  and went on to be shown at Annecy and Imagina film festivals the following year.  _(quote from here)

The only other villain cars I can think of at the moment:

*Horace (the Hate Bug):

*




Born out of the antagonist's greedy desires of victory, he's everything that Herbie is not, is filled with James Bond gadgetry whose sole purpose is to destroy Herbie in The Love Bug (1997).

*The Prognoviach (Porsche 911s, four 930s and the leader 935 "Flatnose")*








Porsche enthusiasts cringe at the title of Disney's *Condorman* (1981). The Prognoviach are an "elite" automotive assasination squad. Their leader is the Russian (remember the Cold War?) psychopath assassin Morovitch (complete with glass eye!) in the slant-nosed, spoilered, wide-bodied, antenna-equipped Porsche 935. Well, they never dealt with someone like "Condorman" and its gadget-laden kit-car, so it explains why they all failed.

Since the movie is of cult-status (read: not that well known), a video is in order (NOTE: the language is German, but it has the best quality, from when the Prognoviach appear, to when Condorman eludes the leader:
[video=youtube;MAtervTgpys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAtervTgpys[/video]


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 1, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Oh, man! I forgot about him! Aside from the hero in the movie _Stargate_, he's one of the few nerdy protagonists that get the girl.That's one of the reasons why I like him so much.



Indeed, and I liked the first one. Just something about being underwater and under the earth.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 4, 2012)

@Ruethel:
Common misconception: _Anastasia_ is not a Disney movie, although it was directed by a Disney ex-employee (the famous Don Bluff) and is also written in the same vein as one.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 4, 2012)

Ruethel said:


> My favorite villain is probably Rasputin from Anastasia, because I just really like his song and that he is Russian (also that he was a real person and is very mysterious and strange overall).
> My second favorite villain is yet another person who was actually real, Ratcliffe from Pocahontas.  His song Savages is quite catchy, and I think he represents a "real world" sort of 'evil' well.  I guess I'm just a nerd for history stuff.



Like Ario said, a Mr. Don Bluth created Anastasia. He was rather talented and went off on his own and he gave Disney a run for its money in the late 80's. Sadly, his decent into mediocrity coincided with the Disney Renaissance as he copied their format more and more. Anastasia was by far his most expensive knock-off and he's been rather quite of late. To me, Anastasia was a smidge boring as a child, but oh my God, Once upon a December sent chills down my spine with its sheer intensity. 

Really people make that association all the time, which I think will haunt Bluth who used to be so dark. (He made the Secret of NIMH for God's sake...T^T)

Ratcliffe is a villian I didn't expect to see here, I'm rather pleasantly pleased. He reminds a bit of Ratigan (he's so floppish they had to put a totally *not* flaming gay man just so he could look butch by comparison.) That film had problems galor (they're not mining the correct way for one) but I think he's a great touch as he can be so completely serious yet snidely hilarious at the same time: "My rivals back home, it's not that I'm bitter, but think how they'll skirm when they'll see how I glitter!" Is prehaps my favorite line of his.

@ElectricBlue, I bow to your endless supply of cult knowledge/pics/videos. You're quite the connoisseur of 1970's-1990's TV culture.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 4, 2012)

Favourite DISNEY villian and hero... I suppose this arent completely Disney-Disney, more like Disney-Square Enix, but I guess it counts. Didnt say it had to be about a movie...

Hero: Mickey in its Kick-ass Keyblade Master form.





Villian: Master Xehanort. This guy got me angry many times while playing the game, but his overall plan to let darkness consume the world was very planned indeed, one of the most patient, intelligent and strong villians in time...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 4, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Favourite DISNEY villian and hero... I suppose this arent completely Disney-Disney, more like Disney-Square Enix, but I guess it counts. Didnt say it had to be about a movie...
> 
> Hero: Mickey in its Kick-ass Keyblade Master form.
> 
> Villian: Master Xehanort. This guy got me angry many times while playing the game, but his overall plan to let darkness consume the world was very planned indeed, one of the most patient, intelligent and strong villians in time...



Aha! Indeed I did not, the more variety the better IMO. 

I'll say this: I consider Kingdom Hearts one of my favorite game series of all time (so I must contain my fan-boy squeals :V)

Mickey is always so mysterious in the Disney-SquareEnix universe, but I must say they havn't quite given him the background he deserves. (Me thinks Enix is getting souless of late) I find his appearence in Chain of Memories far more invested than any other incarnation of the series. (I will say having a D-link with him in Birth by Sleep added to his warrior feel and can take this childhood icon seriously. (For all you non-KH players out there, Mickey has magical Light powers based on Healing and is a King)

As for Master Xenanort: He's certainly a great mastermind to end the series with. He's rather stale as all Enix characters are (Areith's voice actor in KH2 must have gone thru some training to get rid of every trance of emotion in her voice for that role), but a definite keeper among all the villians due to his obsessive fascination with knowledge and his utter ruthlessness to understand the World's mysteries. On a personal note, I find Zane's Ansem the most interesting villian of the Disney/Enix universe due to Master xenanort basically being a re-hash of Ansem from the first game (Before the retcons) Also, Billy Zane...his voice is the essence of suave villiany XD.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 4, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> @ElectricBlue, I bow to your endless supply of cult  knowledge/pics/videos. You're quite the connoisseur of 1970's-1990's TV  culture.



*blushes* ^^ 

Being a car guy has its advantages. 

After posting my pic on _the Prognoviach_, it has come to my attention that I too like the hero:

_*Woody Wilkins, aka Condorman*_:





Allow me to explain. The guy's a geek. He's a comic book writer so obsessed with his work that he goes as far as to test his character's gadgets in the real world, like the wings on the suit, so he doesn't feel he's giving his readers grandiose bull. One thing leads to another and now he truly _is_ his own character as he helps out a former Russian agent (the babe) make it to the US in one piece. 
Basically, he's an average guy. A guy living the dream as a successful comic-book artist. A guy that is brave/crazy enough to assume the role of superhero in order to do what's right. Just a guy of flesh and bone, not even of well-built physique! Just heart, guts, smarts, the element of surprise and _lots_ of imagination. No wonder the Russians didn't know what hit them!


----------

